# How many months (fr approval date) do you have to enter Canada?



## netxchange (Jan 30, 2012)

For PR, Does anyone know how long a gap there is between the time you receive the approval and the date you have to enter Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

netxchange said:


> For PR, Does anyone know how long a gap there is between the time you receive the approval and the date you have to enter Canada?


You must enter within 12 months of your medical.


----------



## netxchange (Jan 30, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> You must enter within 12 months of your medical.



I read on a CIC document that you may not necessarily get your approval within the 1 year validity of the medical exam. If that occurs, you will need to do another medical exam later.

Does anyone know generally how many months there are between the date of approval email and the date you actually have to step foot on Canadian soil?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As Auld Yin already said: it depends on the date of the medical exam.

When did you apply for your visa? Are you in the old procedure, or in the newer one? Because you can look at the processing times, and +/- figure it out yourself: Processing times for federal skilled worker applications processed by visa offices outside Canada


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

netxchange said:


> I read on a CIC document that you may not necessarily get your approval within the 1 year validity of the medical exam. If that occurs, you will need to do another medical exam later.
> 
> Does anyone know generally how many months there are between the date of approval email and the date you actually have to step foot on Canadian soil?


The same answer applies.


----------



## netxchange (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanx EVHB and Auld Yin. I applied on 24th December 2007. They have given me 60 days to get back with all supporting docs, ie before the end of March 2012.


----------

